# Squidview, Squid, and FreeBSD



## mbr661 (Feb 27, 2010)

FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p8
squid 3.0.STABLE21
squidview 0.73

Great little program to make sense of the large access.log file created by Squid.

I installed from the ports: 

```
cd /usr/ports/www/squidview && make install clean
```

There are no configuration options for squidview

It did not work out of the box for me because of the location of the access.log file, but the fix was simple. I just removed the squidview directory created during installation and then recreate it with a link to my access.log. 

In my case the access.log is in the default location for squid 3.0.


```
rm /root/.squidview/log1
ln -s /usr/local/squid/logs/access.log /root/.squidview/log1
```

After this I started squidview and all was well:
`/usr/local/bin/squidview start`

The feature I like the best is the Tally Mode, a near real-time monitoring tool that lets you know how much your users are doing online.


----------

